# Drills



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

since I never know the correct names of any of the drills, I'd better keep my mouth shut here


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I am also not a fan of the W-drill--it seemed to exacerbate focus issues with Breeze as there were too many targets out there and there were just too many stops and corrections as a result--definitely momentum sucking for her.

I do like her Cast Over Along Shore drill. That one really helped Win get the idea that he could cast off suction. I also like the Drop-Lock-and-Go. We do a split casting drill from Dennis Voigt that is quite good for consolidating the concept of the angle-back cast, and we have a drill we call Two-Chair which is an orange and white bumper drill good for teaching about marking depth of fall and getting the dogs to use their nose, not just their eyes, when they make the AOF.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Shelly, can you explain the Stop-Lock-And-Go drill?
I have not heard of this but it sounds very useful and like a real confidence builder!

W drill was one of those really telling ones with Fisher. I could get him to do it amazingly well but eventually I realized all I taught him was "leave the nearest bumpers and get the farther ones." It really wasn't teaching lining at all. It got to the point if I tried to do wagon wheel he would blow by the bumper and keep on going like "I know I'm just not supposed to get the one I see." Well that is not the point! LOL I quit with W at that point and haven't done it with Slater. There are better, less frustrating ways to get the point across.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It is kind of an extension of the teaching about lines and the mechanics for blinds we do in wagon wheel. You use marked/flagged piles (2 or 3), get the dog properly aligned and focused, and then get them to lock on and commit to that spot so you can reinforce your cues for communicating that they have the right line. It got that name because it describes the physical process the dog does when he shows you he has the line--the head drops (or whatever tell that dog has), you have them stay locked on that pictures, and then you release! One friend who uses this as a key part of her early training has a dog we call "Mr. Line-the-Blind". It has been quite useful with Breeze, and has really helped me know when she is committed to a line.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow feel like too much of a newbie to comment here. Care to explain the drills for me?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Shelly that sounds like the modified "wagon piles" I do -- Fisher gets really ramped up for wagon wheel because he treats EVERY bumper like it's a poison bird, it gets a little crazy. By putting piles out rather than tossing the bumpers back into position I was able to eliminate that and you're right -- all it teaches is lock into that position and run straight at whatever you're pointed that. Whenever I feel lining or sending mechanics are messed up that's a perfect and simple one to do.


----------



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

I like tune up drills where they have to cross their lines. They need to avoid suction and factors and stay on line.


----------

